# Favorite Youtube channels for homeschoolers



## sage_mom40

What's your favorite Youtube channel for homeschoolers? I'm very open minded, but mostly interested in classical homeschooling.


----------



## FarmFamily

Do a search on Pinterest. I've seen some pins on you tube channels that are educational/homeschool friending.


----------



## gibbsgirl

Crash course is a good one. It's not Christian, and some topics we haven't watched.

We watch together. We are Christian, so occassionally we discuss content we don't agree with.

Soulsurvivor put a thread up awhile back, and I added a lot of links to channels with some cool shows like coal house and such.

There's a TON of awesome documentary series on various channels. Many were BBC or pbs produced.

I find them by googling a topic, event, person with the word documentary and clicking the video list on Google.

We just watched a five episode one from BBC about the Bosnian war called death of Yugoslavia, cause we were studying Bosnia last week. Watched a three episodes one about napolean Bonaparte from BBC also, all on YouTube.

It's a terrific resource. Just don't let your kids choose or watch alone is my advice. Some content isn't always for young ears whether Christian or not. Napolean was good, but the second episode had a bit more info about his love letters to Josephine than was relevant to young ears, lol.


----------



## Ohio dreamer

Slow Mo Guys is good. Might be Slo Mo Guys now that I think of it. Not sure it's overly educational.....but it's fun (and we need fun, too)


----------



## MichaelZ

Khan Academy for math on YouTube. But there are zillions of other math videos as well - just do a topic search, as needed. 

For my daughter's math we use Teaching Textbooks. Best thing ever for homeschool IMO. Not free, however.


----------



## tigerlily

Bozeman Science, CrashCourse, and Tyler DeWitt


----------



## spicymustard

If you are interested in teaching drawing at all, especially for younger kids, art for kids hub is fantastic. We have found many instructional drawing videos for my 2nd grader to go along with many of the burgess readings we have been doing this year.


----------



## Fairfarmhand

Piano Guys.

We LOVE them.

Also two cellos.

Yeah, not strictly educational but they've awakened a love for orchestral/more classical music in my kids that previously they didn't have.

And we saw them in concert last month and THEY WERE AMAZING!


----------



## MichaelZ

What you should consider is creating a playlist for each subject. You can pick and choose and order them how you like. Just do a search on youtube with a few key words from each lesson.


----------

